# Best Squat You've Ever Had?



## VickyFresh (Jan 8, 2018)

I want everybody to post about the best squat they have ever had, and your story of how you found it, what happened and why you left. Here's mine.


It was a hotel/pub which had closed a few years earlier. It was in a beautiful location right on a harbour by a beach. It was easy to hitchhike to and from town from there. Me and a couple friends were brought there to have a fire on the beach and cook some venison. After failing miserably at making a fire due to it being a damp coastal British Columbia fall, we cooked the deer meat, which turned out to be roadkill, on the stove of a motor home. Me and a friend, both homeless at the time, moved into one of the rooms in the Inn.

The next day, he and I found about 4 boxes of books which someone had abandoned in the part of the building which used to be the liquor store. Looking for reading material, i found an american $1 bill in one of the books. rifling through this book I found $16 total! Me and my friend agreed that after that we had to search all the books. In one of the last books we searched, I found $50, which we split. Awesome.

More people showed up and were living there, it was pretty neat because everyone had their own hotel room, with the carpets stripped, etc. There was a huge hole in the side of the top floor of the building so it was a bit drafty. The problem with some of the people who were squatting there was they were total idiots about it. They wanted to turn the whole thing into some kind of commune and wanted the support of the community. They told too many people we were there and some of them would hang out outside, making it obvious. One of them was even walking around on the roof barefoot and wearing a table cloth as a cape, which, although hilarious, drew attention. None of these idiots listened to my friend and I when we tried to tell them to pretend that they weren't there and we could get away with being there longer.

The final straw was when the others living in the Inn decided to light a fire in the indoor fire place DURING THE DAY. Since the building was supposed to be abandoned, someone called the authorities, and the fire department and police showed up. Luckily buddy and I were both gone at the time. We left early the next morning and went back to camping. One of the squatters posted an article online about their whole stupid commune endeavor after this, too. 

Some people stuck around but kicked out shortly after that happened. They told us that some teenagers came with fireworks and started yelling at them and shooting fireworks up the stairs at them. I thought that was hilarious. 

Anyhow, that's the best building I ever squatted in, although it was short-lived. I'd like to hear your stories!


----------



## salxtina (Jan 12, 2018)

Niice. I lived for a while in an old college building that had been condemned but still had working electricity, that was pretty good.


----------

